# My Xmas shopping is done.



## IKE (Dec 6, 2015)

Mama and I don't really 'do' Xmas, meaning if we really want something prior to the holiday we just try to go ahead and get it.

Anyway, last Sunday afternoon she drug me to Dillard's to get me yet another shirt that I don't need and afterwards we drifted back to where the women's stuff is.......when this happens I normally hold her purse for her and just plop my butt down on one of the little stools they have scattered around and wait till she finishes window shopping.

She was over in the handbag section about ten minutes and I noticed her drifting back to the same purse a few times and I made a mental note of which one and Monday while she was at work I went and bought it for her.......it is a Dooney & Bourke cognac / brown colored ostrich purse and while there I went ahead and got her the matching wallet also.

I gave it to her last night and she was so surprised and just tickled absolutely to death......of course she complained that I had spent way too much but she would have probably broken my arm if I'd said, "you're right baby I'll take it back". 

She's been a really good woman to me for the past 40 years and it makes me feel good making her happy.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 6, 2015)

Awww..what a sweet story Ike.  I also love Dooney and Bourke....  You found just what she wanted...yay!

Merry Christmas to you both. :coolthumb:


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 6, 2015)

Good for you IKE.  I bet you saw her appreciation in her eyes.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 6, 2015)

You're a good man Ike; very thoughtful.  Not many men would have thought of doing that.

There's gotta be a lot of love there.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 6, 2015)

Ike, your wife is a fortunate woman. What a lovely thing to do to show your love for her.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 6, 2015)

Awww that warmed my heart for the day. You're a real special guy Ike, your wife is so lucky to have you


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 6, 2015)

You're quite a guy, Ike. Had it been _my_ wife I would have fallen asleep while she shopped and bought her a gift certificate to McDonald's ...


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 6, 2015)

Ike, if you are ever cloned.......


----------



## IKE (Dec 6, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ike, if you are ever cloned.......



You'd probably send me back for a refund after you got me girl..........I snore, have hairy knuckles, cold feet, burp loudly, don't put the lid down, hog the covers and have a tendency to scratch myself and pass gas loudly in public.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2015)

Mama's a lucky gal Ike, that was so thoughtful of you!


----------

